# Replacing trailer bunks on dry land



## kroppe

Hi all, 

I want to replace the bottom hull bunks on my trailer, with the boat on the trailer. I imagine using a few jacks to support the boat. How is this best accomplished? I'm picturing using a 24" or piece of 2x4 against the hull to spread the load. Should I do this on the side of hull with a flat piece of wood, or under the keel, using a v-shaped piece of wood? I think it should be on a side, because if I go directly under the keel the it seems like the boat will wobble. 

Next question, I'm planning to replace what I have, which is a carpet-covered piece of pressure treated 2x6. Any other suggestions? Where is a good place to order carpet online? Should I glue and staple the carpet to the wood? 

Thanks.


----------



## REG

You may be able to (or not) rent a couple of boat jacks, but this does seem like a hassle. Is putting the boat in the water, then swapping out the bunk boards an untenable situation? Reason I say that is it would make things a whole lot easier. Just have the new bunks made up beforehand and slap them on. Cut your boards to size, cut the carpet to fit, then put together as you describe, just do all the stapling on the underside of the board.


----------



## kroppe

Thanks REG. Your idea is a good one. I can't realistically say it is "untenable" for me to do it this way, just not the way *I* wanted to do it. 



I think I will try it your way as it will be the easiest in the end and probably produce the best results.


----------



## Sixgun

kroppe,

I believe that West Marine sells bunk board carpet. I'm pretty sure I saw it at Cabelas and Bass Pro, also. I'd probably take a stroll over to the local carpet place. Ask what they recommend. They may have a remnant piece they would give you or it may be very cheap.

I'd also look into finding stainless steel staples. You don't want them rotting out on you.

When I did mine. I launched the boat on a weekday night. Tied it up to the wall, to keep the ramp clear. Then replaced the boards in the parking lot. Cordless drill, wrenches, socket set, clamps and a tape measure. Took less than an hour.

Hope that helps,

Ray


----------



## mcfish

My boat dealer put my boat on their lift over night for me and I was able to change out the bunks and grind some rust spots and repaint. 

I showed up 15 minutes before close and was back the next morning when they opened up. 

It was nice to have the trailer in the garage for the night without the boat on it to really go over it.


----------



## kroppe

Hi guys, 

I got a quote for 8/4 white oak, at $6.30 per board foot. So for a 2x6 it is $6.30 per foot. I need about 20 feet, so I am looking at about $130 for the wood. 

Does this price for white oak seem in the right ballpark? What about using cedar? I've read that the new formulation of pressure treated wood is not friendly to aluminum. Thanks.


----------



## WALLDADY

I heard the same about the treated lumber and aluminum . BUT I understand that the formula for the treated wood has changed and it is more compatable with aluminum . 

I would put jacks ( 2-3 ) under the boat at the transom where you have the most support to the bottom aluminum . I jacked mine up twice now like that for different repairs . Put a board along the transom ( 12 inches ) to spread the pressure from the jack head .

Its always easier / and safer / and faster , to do the work to the trailer without the boat on it tho .


Good Luck and Safe trips .............................. Walldady


----------



## kroppe

Just got back from Lowe's. They have some red indoor/outdoor carpet that looks like it is up to the task of covering bunks. Has anyone used carpet from Lowe's or HD for this? Any complaints? It's $0.70/sf.

I was also thinking of using cedar for the bunks. White oak seems like overkill IMHO (sorry) and the cost and hassle of finding it near me doesn't appeal to me. Has anyone used cedar and regretted it? 

I plan to do this project in early June so I will post photos.


----------



## dogditcher

There is also this option 

ultimatebunkboards

What are your bunk boards made of? 

Our boards are made of high-density polyethelene with a UV inhibitor added to help prevent fading. It has all of the "good" qualities of wood in that you can drill it, attach it with wood screws and cut it and none of the "bad" qualities like rotting, chipping or splitting. 



If the boards are plastic won't my boat slip off when I'm on the ramp? 

Yes it could. When launching ... ALWAYS make sure your trailer and boat are in the water at a depth suitable for launching BEFORE unhooking the winch on your trailer. Our bunk boards work so well they make launching a breeze. Just back down into the water, unhook and off she slides. When loading...simply idle up onto the trailer (no more "horsing" the boat up onto the bunks), hook 'er up and pull out. The "grip" texture on our boards helps to hold the boat in place whem trailering from location to location. 




How tough is the material? 

The material is tough enough to hold a boat ... yet it doesn't scratch the gelcoat on fiberglass boats or factory-applied finishes on john boats. 




What is the texture on the one side of the boards? 

This texture is our "grip". We add it at the time we manufacture the boards. This is the side your boat actually rests on when the boards are attached to your trailer. When dry this texture acts as a grip holding your boat in place...when wet it becomes a non-factor and your boat gently slides off the trailer.


----------



## Greenbush future

I did my boat and this job is very simple. I use treated 2x6's with cabela's carpet, comes in rolls or you can buy the Lowes stuff (West Marine is way too expensisve for me) Measure/cut and pre wrap your new lumber, galv. staples work just fine, no need for stainless IMO. Make sure the board cup is up when you carpet them, just look at the end of the lumber to get this done right. Drop the boat in the water, and replace the old ones with new(right at the boat launch). If you plan it right, and have all the gear, and predrilled holes or not, it should'nt take more than 30 minutes to swap out the old ones. They will last for at least 10 years or longer, well mine did. 
Stay away from anything that will allow your boat to slide around easy, this will only cause potential problems when trailering/loading/launching. Not to mention it cost's way too much.


----------



## DangerDan

kroppe said:


> Just got back from Lowe's. They have some red indoor/outdoor carpet that looks like it is up to the task of covering bunks. Has anyone used carpet from Lowe's or HD for this? Any complaints?


Yeah, If you have kids don't forget to order it with the stain master. 

Carpet that wears quickly is usually due to more inexpensive backing material. Yeah on bunks too...:lol:


----------



## salmonslammer

I screwed up the math


----------



## salmonslammer

When I replaced by buni carpet..... came up 4' short and used some of the green indoor/outdoor carpet to finish the job...its holding up just as well as the bunk carpet I got from BPS

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Fishin Mission

kroppe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a quote for 8/4 white oak, at $6.30 per board foot. So for a 2x6 it is $6.30 per foot. I need about 20 feet, so I am looking at about $130 for the wood.
> 
> Does this price for white oak seem in the right ballpark? What about using cedar? I've read that the new formulation of pressure treated wood is not friendly to aluminum. Thanks.


Kroppe,
Where did you get the quote on white oak?? I need to replace my bunks also and wont be using treated. 
Thanks


----------



## Bucket-Back

kroppe said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got a quote for 8/4 white oak, at $6.30 per board foot. So for a 2x6 it is $6.30 per foot. I need about 20 feet, so I am looking at about $130 for the wood.
> 
> Does this price for white oak seem in the right ballpark? What about using cedar? I've read that the new formulation of pressure treated wood is not friendly to aluminum. Thanks.


Back in WWII ,Chris Craft built boats out of cedar with oak frames. So Cedar works well , and Oak rots quick , history has proven.2x6' Cedar's at Lowes ,Home Depot or Menards


----------



## FreeTime

If your around the Lansing area, Manitou pontoons is on the West side of town. They have remenent they sell for next to nothing. I know they had some green a little while ago. It changes all the time but they always have something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

